# Compatiable Series 2 USB Wifi Adaptors/Dongles



## transam9898 (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a LIST as to what Make(vendor) and model #'s are compatiable with a Series 2 ? I cant find a list of WHAT WORKS and what doesnt  thanks in advance


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Tivo Brand wireless Network adapter is the only one that works with WPA.


----------



## transam9898 (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for the reply  Does all other ones work (as long as WPA Isnt used ?)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The ones listed on TiVos support sites work for WEP or no security. They haven't added adapters to the list since they launched their adapter a few years ago though, and adapter designs have changed, so I doubt any current adapters will work, apart form the TiVo one.


----------



## jmastrol (Oct 24, 2006)

Good information. Just one "silly" question: Where do you buy them? There used to be a store on this site where you could purchase them, but with the re-design, I don't see a store link.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Amazon.com​


----------



## jmastrol (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you very much, "ThAbtO".


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

classicsat said:


> The ones listed on TiVos support sites work for WEP or no security.


And here's that list:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/405/kw/wireless/r_id/100041


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

If you don't mind 802.11b I can make you a good deal on one I just retired that worked with a series 2 for two years using WEP


----------



## Yankavich (Feb 25, 2010)

Tobashadow said:


> If you don't mind 802.11b I can make you a good deal on one I just retired that worked with a series 2 for two years using WEP


I would be interested.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

mhfgd14673 said:


> 624044-471624044-481624044-611624044-613833003-103


I hope when i grow up i can be a real spammer just like you!


----------

